# Sebastian Fagerlund: Stonework; Drifts; Transit



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Ismo Eskelinen / Hannu Lintu / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sebastian Fagerlund: Stonework; Drifts; Transit

Release Date March 2, 2018
Duration49:57
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Concerto
Recording DateFebruary, 2016 & March, 2016
Recording Location
Helsinki Music Centre, Finland

3.5


----------

